# £499 for carbon fibre bike



## Accy cyclist (3 Nov 2014)

Rate this please! http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...091976845|tsid:59156|cid:189949525|lid:988636 Tempting but they only do it in a 22inch frame,and with a 34 inch inside leg it'd be too small maybe? My student daughter has got a temporary Christmas job at Argos and she's allowed 10% discount so it's tempting!


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Nov 2014)

Oh i've found it in a 23inch frame. http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Search/searchTerm/332%2F4525.htm


----------



## jagman.2003 (3 Nov 2014)

Try this forum thread. http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ventura-cp-50-argos.162736/


----------



## vickster (3 Nov 2014)

There's a search facility and a what bike forum 

Comes up big according to the specific thread


----------



## uphillstruggler (3 Nov 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Rate this please! http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...091976845|tsid:59156|cid:189949525|lid:988636 Tempting but they only do it in a 22inch frame,and with a 34 inch inside leg it'd be too small maybe? My student daughter has got a temporary Christmas job at Argos and she's allowed 10% discount so it's tempting!



buy it buy it buy it!


----------



## raleighnut (3 Nov 2014)

Its gone up £100.


----------



## mr_cellophane (3 Nov 2014)

> Please note item 3324518 has previously been on sale at 399.99


----------



## mr_cellophane (3 Nov 2014)

Can someone explain


> 22 inch frame size.
> 
> 27 inch wheel size.
> 
> 24 to 29 inch inside leg measurements.


as opposed to


> 23 inch frame size.
> 
> 27 inch wheel size.
> 
> 24 to 29 inch inside leg measurements.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Nov 2014)

There's carbon fibre and there's carbon fibre. If you look at the Q&A on the site the manufacturers quoted weight is around 9.6k, which is 21Lb.

In today's terms that is no lightweight.


----------



## flyingfish (3 Nov 2014)

Don't know much about carbon bikes. But a lot about fishing rods. Huge differences in the materials used in cheap or expensive carbon
Pete


----------



## tommaguzzi (5 Dec 2014)

Its not just about the frame. You normally get what you pay for and at that price there has to be some compromises. So the wheels will be fairly basic, the sora shifters and derailer are very entry level. you might find other areas where money has been saved on components like the chain rings and the bearings in the head and bottom bracket. Still it depends what you want it for. Winter bike? The odd Sunday ride out? Ect i expect it will be fine. But if you intend doing regular 400 mile months on it next year then you will probably find you will have to start uprating the components sooner rather than later.
Hope this helps.


----------



## rebelpeter (6 Dec 2014)

flyingfish said:


> Don't know much about carbon bikes. But a lot about fishing rods. Huge differences in the materials used in cheap or expensive carbon
> Pete


Quite right carbbon rods can vary in the carbon used on cheaper rods guess same as bikes really


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Dec 2014)

It's now back up to £799!! http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...091976845|tsid:59156|cid:189949525|lid:988636


----------



## tincaman (7 Dec 2014)

£470 refurbished on Ebay Argos shop


----------



## kiriyama (6 Mar 2015)

Carbon doesnt mean good. Its heavier than my aloy bike and will end up costing more money when the budget componants break/fail or need maintainance. Might as well spend more to start with to get a bike with higher quality components that will last longer. In other words false economy. Also last time I bought a bike from argos what arrived looked very little like the picture on the website and for some reason it stunk of fish!


----------



## mr_cellophane (6 Mar 2015)

tincaman said:


> £470 refurbished on Ebay Argos shop


£399 now


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Mar 2015)

mr_cellophane said:


> £399 now


If only it went up and down hills as quick as its price!


----------



## Jimidh (7 Mar 2015)

If your budget doesn't stretch to a decent Carbon Frame bike then better to spend what cash you have on a good spec aluminium framed bike in my opinion.


----------



## Justinslow (7 Mar 2015)

I've got one, £399 when "on sale"






Changed the stem for a slightly shorter one, added a spoon saddle, some new bar tape and some basic spd's.
It is true it's no lightweight for a carbon, fully kitted out with tools, pump, lights, bottles etc it's something like 10.5kg, but to me that's not bad for 400 notes. The "newer style" Sora works well and I've had no problems with any of the "components". I suppose I could upgrade the wheels and chainset if I really was that worried about it ( I may in the future) that may save 600g+ maybe? I've done several big rides since I got it last August including a 100 mile sportive and other rides up to 70 miles (obviously I'm no Steve Abraham ) probably taking it up to 1000 miles ish and guess what, nothing's fallen off or failed yet.


----------



## Justinslow (7 Mar 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If only it went up and down hills as quick as its price!


It goes up and down hills as quick as its rider.


----------



## Turbo (10 Mar 2015)

It's made by some company/person named Liyang in Taiwan which I believe make Mekk and Carrera's carbon range.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Mar 2015)

Justinslow said:


> I've got one, £399 when "on sale"
> View attachment 81790
> 
> 
> ...


Quite a nice looking bike, no lightweight but for the price you can't moan.


----------



## Justinslow (10 Mar 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Quite a nice looking bike, no lightweight but for the price you can't moan.


No and I don't! For equivalent price an alloy bike would probably be heavier with all the accessories added


----------



## outlash (10 Mar 2015)

Lighter & lifetime warranty on the (better) frame: http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/m7b65s6p5226/CANNONDALE-CAAD8-2300-2013


----------



## Justinslow (10 Mar 2015)

outlash said:


> Lighter & lifetime warranty on the (better) frame: http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/m7b65s6p5226/CANNONDALE-CAAD8-2300-2013


I missed the weight where does it say that? Is that old "tech" thumb shifters? But I do agree a very good price for a caad.


----------



## Justinslow (10 Mar 2015)

Doing a quick search gives approx 9.5kg WITHOUT all the accessories, so pretty much on a par with the Ventura, and it does have an inferior groupset, but it is cheap and it does have "Cannondale" written down the side if that floats your boat.


----------



## outlash (10 Mar 2015)

I have a Tiagra version and it was around 9 when I bought it, given 2300 is a little heavier it still comes in under 10kg. Nothing wrong with thumb shifters, I don't hear many Campag users moaning about them.



Justinslow said:


> Doing a quick search gives approx 9.5kg WITHOUT all the accessories, so pretty much on a par with the Ventura, and it does have an inferior groupset, but it is cheap and it does have "Cannondale" written down the side if that floats your boat.



but wait:



Justinslow said:


> it's something like 10.5kg



So you actually haven't got an actual figure of what your bike weighs. And yeah, I'd rather have a bike that has 'Canondale' written down the side because it means that it's made by a quality manufacturer with a decent warranty rather than something that's only sold in a store that sells everything except food and the warranty is about as much good as a chocolate fireguard.


Tony.


----------



## Justinslow (10 Mar 2015)

outlash said:


> I have a Tiagra version and it was around 9 when I bought it, given 2300 is a little heavier it still comes in under 10kg. Nothing wrong with thumb shifters, I don't hear many Campag users moaning about them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've weighed it loads of times then lost interest, would it be without pedals as in most spec sheets or with or without the saddle bag, tools, spare tube, pump, mudguards, bottle cages, bottles, lights etc etc etc.
My bike in its current guise in the picture weighs around 10.5 kg, if I fill both my bottles up for a long ride guess what, it weighs 12kg! And by the way so would your Caad.
You clearly don't like the bike as you have "previous" with me on this, I'm not getting into an argument about it again, I bought it because I wanted to, I could have bought a Dogma if I wanted to, a couple even! Get over it.


----------



## outlash (10 Mar 2015)

Tell you what, you stop talking crap about it with your inverted snobbery and I'll 'get over it'. How's that? 



Justinslow said:


> I could have bought a Dogma if I wanted to, a couple even!



I rest my case.


----------



## Justinslow (10 Mar 2015)

How have I been using "inverted snobbery" and which part is "crap"? 
How do you know my situation, my bank balance?


----------



## outlash (10 Mar 2015)

Buy two dogmas, pics with the bikes, receipts etc etc and get back to us. Until then, I'll assume you're talking crap.


----------



## Justinslow (10 Mar 2015)

outlash said:


> Buy two dogmas, pics with the bikes, receipts etc etc and get back to us. Until then, I'll assume you're talking crap.


But that's the whole point, I don't want to! It's all about choice, not money. If you don't believe me that's your prerogative, I couldn't give a monkeys lol.
People like you make me chuckle, read back the posts, where have I said "don't buy an expensive bike"? You have attacked me (again) for owning a bike from Argos that didn't cost a lot because "it must be crap" and you don't like it.


----------



## outlash (10 Mar 2015)

I'll take it you haven't ordered the dogmas then.


----------



## Justinslow (10 Mar 2015)

No I'll stick with the Ventura thanks, but my statement stands, I could, if I wanted, go and buy a couple, that would of course be silly, as the extra expense over the Ventura would what - make me a bit quicker? Oh and I would look really "flash" nah, I'll stick with my crap Argos bike, it does what I want it to, that's good enough for me.


----------



## outlash (10 Mar 2015)

And my statement still stands. Unless you're prepared to back up your claim that you can buy two dogmas and provide proof, I'll assume you're talking out of your backside.


----------



## Justinslow (11 Mar 2015)

Ha ha, you can't bear the thought that I actually chose this bike (and it might be half decent) and that I actually have a few quid in the bank aswell, and I'm not a peasant, it just doesn't add up to you does it?
In your mind - I must be poor, as I chose to buy a bike from Argos! Laughable.
I could buy two, but not three, I'm not that rich.


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Mar 2015)

Nothing wrong with looking after your pennies so there's no need to pretend your not a tight git


----------



## Justinslow (11 Mar 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Nothing wrong with looking after your pennies so there's no need to pretend your not a tight git


Ha ha - busted!


----------



## outlash (11 Mar 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Ha ha, you can't bear the thought that I actually chose this bike (and it might be half decent) and that I actually have a few quid in the bank aswell, and I'm not a peasant, it just doesn't add up to you does it?
> In your mind - I must be poor, as I chose to buy a bike from Argos! Laughable.
> I could buy two, but not three, I'm not that rich.



Let me tell you a little secret, when you get round to spending some of that hard earned on a better bike (might even be a dogma or two, who knows?), ride it for a while and you'll realise that your Argos bike was indeed a little bit rubbish but your ego won't let you admit that. Don't worry though, your secret is safe with me .


----------



## Mugshot (11 Mar 2015)

This is an odd little thread, 
Man buys bike,
Man says he likes bike
Man gets told his bike is crap and he shouldn't like it 

For what it's worth I think it's a nice looking bike @Justinslow and there's only one person it needs to make happy, gawd only knows what people would think of the thing I'm riding at the moment, I might even post a picture , but right now it's doing what I need it to do


----------



## Justinslow (11 Mar 2015)

outlash said:


> Let me tell you a little secret, when you get round to spending some of that hard earned on a better bike (might even be a dogma or two, who knows?), ride it for a while and you'll realise that your Argos bike was indeed a little bit rubbish but your ego won't let you admit that. Don't worry though, your secret is safe with me .


I might do that, and that is the great thing about choice! 
But there you go again - saying my bike is rubbish! HOW DO YOU KNOW?


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Mar 2015)

It's a bike, compared to some bikes, it's a steaming heap, compared to other bikes, it is a Rolls Royce, who gives a shoot...


----------



## Mugshot (11 Mar 2015)

Rob3rt said:


> It's a bike, compared to some bikes, it's a steaming heap, compared to other bikes, it is a Rolls Royce, who gives a shoot...


I think outlash does for some reason.


----------



## vickster (11 Mar 2015)

At least it's not black


----------



## bigjim (12 Mar 2015)

Is this not the carbon road bike Halfords were selling under the Carrera brand a couple of years ago? One of the lads in the club bought one. He paid £800 for it and was very happy with the deal. Though on one trip he had a puncture and we found there was crap rim tape on the wheel so spoke did the damage.


----------



## bigjim (12 Mar 2015)

This is looking nice though.
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXRT...272675969&mc_cid=700237b108&mc_eid=095f779f52


----------



## Justinslow (12 Mar 2015)

bigjim said:


> Is this not the carbon road bike Halfords were selling under the Carrera brand a couple of years ago? One of the lads in the club bought one. He paid £800 for it and was very happy with the deal. Though on one trip he had a puncture and we found there was crap rim tape on the wheel so spoke did the damage.



I don't think it is having done a bit of research myself last year. However it is the same as the old Mekk Poggio 2.0 which at the time had pretty good reviews (similar paint job though).

Edit- looking again at the Mekk, there are a few visible differences, so maybe it's not the same after all! Maybe they are from the same Taiwanese factory with a few subtle differences for different brands?


----------

